# Lady GaGa - yay or nay?



## peacheskawaii (Dec 25, 2009)

for months i couldn't make up my mind on this girl. her music annoyed me and so did all of her clothes. 

i thought she was another pop tart until i saw her live after winning free tix at a bar. she's an incredible pianist and could probably outsing celine dion, and she writes/co-writes and co-produces all of her own stuff. 

now i can't get enough of her, and i love even more how she's made herself an advocate against homophobia because i'm a little fairy like that  her music is so fun to dance to, too! 

i'm really hoping she'll have furries in whatever video she makes next, and makes them sexy >:3


----------



## Ben (Dec 25, 2009)

I made a thread about this last month, and ended up getting a lot of posts along the lines of "LOL POP MUSIC IS SHIT". So, good luck with this. :V

But yes, I absolutely love Gaga. I just got my new Zune today, and I decided to name it Stefani, since I like to name my mp3 players after female artists. 







o bb. :3c


----------



## Hottigress (Dec 25, 2009)

Lolwhut. In b4 lockdown.


----------



## Rytes (Dec 25, 2009)

*yay! yay! yay!!
*


----------



## Cerari (Dec 25, 2009)

I love her.  She is such an amazing artist, and you don't realize this until you see/hear her perform live!


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 25, 2009)

Lady Gaga is to music as Michelangelo was to art.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 25, 2009)

as a person? yay! she is hot AND a great person as it seems^^
i dont like her music though


----------



## torachi (Dec 25, 2009)

Nay until she does the cute furries in her video thing. Not my style.


----------



## Viva (Dec 25, 2009)

yay. to the point of infinity.  I can't stress how much i love lady gaga


----------



## Viva (Dec 25, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Lady Gaga is to music as Michelangelo was to art.


 
well put


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 25, 2009)

Lady GaGa + pop culture= everyone singing her songs and people like me being annoyed.
That's a nay if you didn't catch it.


----------



## Shindo (Dec 25, 2009)

naynaynaynaynaynaynaynaynaynaynay


----------



## Viva (Dec 25, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Lady GaGa + pop culture= everyone singing her songs and people like me being annoyed.
> That's a nay if you didn't catch it.


 
bitch! wrong! >:[


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Dec 25, 2009)

Some of her music is catchy, but her sense of fashion is questionable.  :S

http://7inch.dk/blog/fedtysent/files/lady-gaga.jpg
http://interestingcreature.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/ladygaga.jpg
(This one is REALLY pretty though, but you wouldn't see me wearing it) http://www.mr-l.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/Lady-gaga-corset.jpg


----------



## Dass (Dec 26, 2009)

No no no no no no.

It's horriblech music.


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 26, 2009)

Nay


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 26, 2009)

I do not have a vagina. 

I do not like Pop music. 

(many people without VAginas hate pop music too :V)


----------



## Takun (Dec 26, 2009)

A RESOUNDING.... eh.

That's all I can really muster.  If I had to be subjected to the radio right now I'd rather it be her, but that's about it. 

Also Ilu Ben.  Bensilla.


----------



## Rytes (Dec 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I do not have a vagina.
> 
> I do not like Pop music.
> 
> (many people without VAginas hate pop music too :V)




my penis lurves this pop music.


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 26, 2009)

It's a nay for me, the style does absolutely nothing for me.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 26, 2009)

Rytes said:


> my penis lurves this pop music.


Your penis has a Vagina then.


----------



## Rytes (Dec 26, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Your penis has a Vagina then.




don't hate


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 26, 2009)

Rytes said:


> don't hate


 I ain't hatin.


----------



## Takun (Dec 26, 2009)

Rytes said:


> don't hate



masturbate.


----------



## Hir (Dec 26, 2009)

Nay.


----------



## Ben (Dec 26, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Nay.





GrizzlyBearDan said:


> Nay





Dass said:


> No no no no no no.
> 
> It's horriblech music.



Not to be overly critical or anything, but could there be less shitty posts in the vein of these ones possibly? Thanks.

Anyway, as it was widely publicized, Gaga performed in front of the Queen a few weeks ago on a 17 foot high piano. I don't think I've ever heard Speechless performed so well, honestly (although the way she pronounced "bubble dreams" come off as a bit odd).

[yt]Zs95QrCOvng[/yt]


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 26, 2009)

I donâ€™t mind her music but the only song I hate is video phone it is boring to lesion too


----------



## ShadowEon (Dec 26, 2009)

Music- sometimes yay
Appearence- nay always


----------



## Hir (Dec 26, 2009)

Ben said:


> Not to be overly critical or anything, but could there be less shitty posts in the vein of these ones possibly? Thanks.


When I go into detail, arguements ensue.

You'll thank me later.


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 26, 2009)

Hellz yeah. I love me some Lady Gaga.


----------



## Skywolfe (Dec 26, 2009)

Nay, I don't really listen to pop music, but i like the way she dresses i think it's awesome she'll go on stage like that, that's brave.


----------



## goose (Dec 26, 2009)

Beats most of indie and metal, so yay.


----------



## Ben (Dec 26, 2009)

Lambzie said:


> I donâ€™t mind her music but the only song I hate is video phone it is boring to lesion too



Video Phone is actually a BeyoncÃ© song. The version that was released as a single recently is a remix, and the only involvement Gaga had was her writing the additional lyrics she sings in the song. 

I personally don't think Video Phone is that bad, and the music video probably would have been a lot more tolerable if it didn't have those seizure-tastic moments sprinkled throughout. I can only hope that the video for Telephone turns out leagues better.



			
				goose said:
			
		

> Beats most of indie and metal, so yay.



Ironically, a lot of people who enjoy these genres (nerds) find themselves admitting to loving Gaga. The Something Awful thread on her is a furious love-in circlejerk, it's crazy.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 26, 2009)

Lady GaGa = shit

She has as much talent as a tree stump.


----------



## Takun (Dec 26, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Lady GaGa = shit
> 
> She has as much talent as a tree stump.






> *Talent* is generally considered to be an innate, personal gift possessed by relatively few people. In essence, someone with talent has an aptitude to do certain things.
> Talent (in the sense of natural ability or giftedness) is not the same as skill, which is a learned process, and one which is enhanced or inhibited by an underlying talent.




Not many people have talent.


----------



## Ben (Dec 26, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Lady GaGa = shit
> 
> She has as much talent as a tree stump.



What do you define as "talent", exactly? I mean, I was pretty sure that being able to play the piano since age four was a pretty impressive talent. Or perhaps being able to actually sing, or having the musical knowledge to write all of her own songs.

Protip: Consult with your brain before shitting out posts without merit. \ :V /



			
				Takumi_L said:
			
		

> Not many people have talent.  :sad:



Unfortunately, I don't think he was being factitious. ):


----------



## Dass (Dec 26, 2009)

Ben said:


> Not to be overly critical or anything, but could there be less shitty posts in the vein of these ones possibly? Thanks.



 If you need more of an answer than I detest Lady Gaga's "music" I'll go right on ahead.

It's more of a problem with the pop genre. I can find literally no redeeming qualities that would make me consider listening to it in the entire genre. The lyrics are horrible, they're sung equally badly, the backing tracks are even worse, and there are no genres I like that have drum tracks but no drummers. Since Lady Gaga is a pop artist, I have a problem with her music.


----------



## Ben (Dec 27, 2009)

Dass said:


> If you need more of an answer than I detest Lady Gaga's "music" I'll go right on ahead.
> 
> It's more of a problem with the pop genre. I can find literally no redeeming qualities that would make me consider listening to it in the entire genre. The lyrics are horrible, they're sung equally badly, the backing tracks are even worse, and there are no genres I like that have drum tracks but no drummers. Since Lady Gaga is a pop artist, I have a problem with her music.



But you see, that's not a criticism of her music, that's criticizing one of the genres she dabbles in. And even then, I feel as though criticizing an entire genre is highly inane, since there are hundreds of thousands of artists that belong to each of the main genres. To say that all of these acts are horrible is an incredibly bone headed thing to believe, and only manages to show ignorance on one's part.

I understand that Gaga isn't for everyone, but to say "I dislike Gaga because she's pop" is utterly stupid, since Pop is such a broad and all-encompassing genre which has many different facets to it. If you want to criticize a sub-genre, go ahead, 'cause at least that pertains to a more specific style of music. 

I don't mean to be insulting, but I dunno, I just seem to get naturally prissy over people who say "HURR HURR I LIKE ALL MUSIC EXCEPT COUNTRY/RAP/METAL" like they understand any of those genres. It's infuriating to no end, I tell you.

Also, I personally believe that while Gaga isn't amazing as far as overall quality goes, she's certainly the best thing hitting the pop industry right now. But that's just me.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 27, 2009)

Her appearance: Dolly :O (she'd probably melt near a fire or in a microwave though)

Her music: Crackwhore stuff written by some nameless college dropouts.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 27, 2009)

Ben you are acting like a fantard. You can't go out and force people to reconsider what they think of someone's music.


----------



## Hir (Dec 27, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Ben you are acting like a fantard. You can't go out and force people to reconsider what they think of someone's music.


There is a difference between attacking an artist with insults based but not on their music but their talent and genuinely not liking their music. It's why I didn't go into detail, but saying she has as much talent as a treestump is absolutely not fair.

I don't think Ben is actling like a fantard at all - he has a right to stick up for one of his favourite artists (Maybe idk) when people are making comments not based on her music.

Remember everyone - *she is a musician.* Judge her on that, not her talent.

I don't like Lady GaGa at all, but I won't question her talent.


----------



## Ben (Dec 27, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Her appearance: Dolly :O (she'd probably melt near a fire or in a microwave though)
> 
> Her music: Crackwhore stuff written by some nameless college dropouts.



She writes her own songs, broseph.



The Drunken Ace said:


> Ben you are acting like a fantard. You can't go out and force people to reconsider what they think of someone's music.



I'm not. That post was criticizing people who write off entire genres. Like I said, as far as music goes on a grand scale, Gaga is merely alright. Doth ye understand? :V



			
				DarkNoctus said:
			
		

> I don't think Ben is actling like a fantard at all - he has a right to stick up for one of his favourite artists (Maybe idk) when people are making comments not based on her music.



At the same time, the fact that I flock to these threads like they were made out of Gobstoppers probably doesn't make me look too good. But hey, she's an interesting person, and fun to discuss at that.


----------



## Hir (Dec 27, 2009)

Ben said:


> At the same time, the fact that I flock to these threads like they were made out of Gobstoppers probably doesn't make me look too good. But hey, she's an interesting person, and fun to discuss at that.


Interesting? Nah, I don't really think so. Other than her music which I don't much like, I don't know much about her and I'm not really interested to know any more than I already do know.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, I really can't stand her music. It's mostly just that I've been forced to listen to it at work- Go go everyone else there liking it so they play it over the speakers we've got there- so after like 2 shifts I started to hate it.
I dunno, maybe if it wasn't so overplayed I could stand it for about 30 seconds- but even then, that's stretching it. Definitely not a fan of that style.

I mean, I'm listening to this right now, and this is what I usually listen to, so that also likely has something to do with it.


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Interesting? Nah, I don't really think so. Other than her music which I don't much like, I don't know much about her and I'm not really interested to know any more than I already do know.



I think it's just because it's rare to see people who express their inner freak so much have a role in the mainstream. I also think it's pretty adorable how she gives so much love to the people who support her, which is definitely something that will give her career legs to walk on in the coming years, I imagine.

[yt]Z6LPia75tiE[/yt]
[yt]QLebjBKHCFk[/yt]

I just found this interview on Youtube a few minutes ago.

"How do you transport all your outfits around? Do you have a kind of van that's at controlled temperature?"

"A spaceship."


Love her.


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2009)

I can accept that she has singing talent and some fairly standard piano chops.

But why does she waste it on overproduced pop trash?


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> I can accept that she has singing talent and some fairly standard piano chops.
> 
> But why does she waste it on overproduced pop trash?



Because she wanted to get herself out into the world, mainly. But considering her more freakish behavior in the past few months, and the darker tone that The Fame Monster carries, I would be willing to reckon that now she's got a devoted fanbase, she's going to start going off in whatever direction she pleases. At least, I would think she has the common sense not to tread the same rivers tenfold.


----------



## Ben (Dec 28, 2009)

Also, 5:10, Lady Gaga is secretly a furry (obviously not really, but she definitely says a lot that I'm sure a good deal of furries can relate to). Clearly, this warrants its own post.

[yt]oiYM-OzG6yw[/yt]

Here's the other parts if anyone cares.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYpIC5OM_Jg&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi7s1Ib7TGk&feature=related


----------



## ohnoeee (Dec 29, 2009)

Nay... because I don't know if that's a man or a woman...


----------



## Ben (Dec 29, 2009)

ohnoeee said:


> Nay... because I don't know if that's a man or a woman...


Oh wow. The intelligence sure is strong with you.


----------



## peacheskawaii (Dec 29, 2009)

i have to agree with what ben is saying...i don't think she's any sort of godess but she's bringing legitimacy back to popular music, and calling a lot of people out on the anti-pop bluff. just because something is popular doesn't mean it sucks. 

i love how she even mocks this in her lyrics, "selfishly, obsessively opposed to the typical". people who hate things for being cool are only feeding into the cycle that cool things can only be underground, and by the time so many people feed into the same thing, it becomes popular and then a new group of people hates it.


----------



## Azure (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm down with it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 29, 2009)

The Ace thinks Lady Gaga is the musical equivalent of McDonads. Cheap, commercial easy to get and has no real meaning.


----------



## LFKhael (Dec 29, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> The Ace thinks Lady Gaga is the musical equivalent of McDonads. Cheap, commercial easy to get and has no real meaning.




That'd apply better to Disney stars.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 29, 2009)

LFKhael said:


> That'd apply better to Disney stars.



The Ace thinks Gaga is not much better at all.


----------



## ohnoeee (Dec 29, 2009)

ohnoeee said:


> Nay... because I don't know if that's a man or a woman...





Ben said:


> Oh wow. The intelligence sure is strong with you.



Uh... thanks?
It was a rumor that she's a hermaphrodite and I was joking around...
http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1619042/20090819/katy_perry.jhtml


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 29, 2009)

> theo2000 wrote:if you dont unironically like kesha/lady gaga/lilly allen a whole lot yoou are trash imo


[yt]hUiPu93IcCE[/yt]


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't like it but I am biased. For example this is my favorate song:

[yt]vyQljhachyA[/yt]

Not at all close to pop.


----------



## Ben (Dec 30, 2009)

ohnoeee said:


> Uh... thanks?
> It was a rumor that she's a hermaphrodite and I was joking around...
> http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1619042/20090819/katy_perry.jhtml



I know about the rumour (although it was debunked months ago), I just found it strange to say that you don't like her just because you don't know what gender she is. I'm just being picky about joke execution, don't mind me.




Load_Blown said:


> [yt]hUiPu93IcCE[/yt]



Yeah, I really have no idea what the hell happened with that performance, because god damn, she's certainly performed that far better in the past.

[yt]laIr_d0hFB8[/yt]

Far, far better.


----------



## Azure (Dec 30, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> [yt]hUiPu93IcCE[/yt]


MR JINGLES!


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 30, 2009)

Fucking nay.


----------



## Sabre (Jan 3, 2010)

Yay.

I'm a metal head and tend to stay far, far away from her style, but she caught my attention with Lovegame.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jan 3, 2010)

Neutral.

C:


----------



## Barak (Jan 3, 2010)

NAY


----------

